# baby bearded dragon doesnt seem to be growing



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

hi i have a bearded dragon not exactly sure of age but i would say about 3 months she/he doesnt seem to be growing and doesnt seem to be eating much, shed about every other week but does not seem to be growing as fast as it should be, i know that all conditions are correct as other beardies have all grown fine in same viv ( they are now house seperatly in different viv) i feed the beardy veg crickets and mealies every day but doesnt seem to be interested in any,anyone got any sugestions? thanx in advance


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

some , like us , grow slower than others. 

mine did not seem to grow at all , now i wish he would blody stop!!

its all in perspective , he may be a late bloomer or just a small dragon


----------



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

just weighed her and shes a measly 17g but does not look thin just small, others of appox same age are twice her weight, acts like any other beardie and when poops absolutely normal, anyone got any ideas of things to try and feed her, she doesnt seem to really hunt food just watches it, maybe ill try hand feeding her any one any ideas of what to try?


----------



## pc5020 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I have a 9 month old Beardie and she is tiny! see the thread i started here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/246905-my-beardie-setup-ok.html

I dont know how much she weighs ill weigh her tonight, but im worried a lot about mine as she simply wont eat much at all, even if youre pushing crickets and waxworms right up to her...shes only done her business once so far is that normal?

Ive had her for 5 days now and am just hoping she is still just settling in and will gain her appetite :neutral:


----------



## dinkyking (Dec 1, 2008)

try locust my little guy loves the bugers


----------



## Psychokitten (Sep 7, 2008)

i think the best advice is that beardies like a variety, so whether that be locusts, crickets or occasionally a few mealworms, i tend to stay away from waxworms as they are highly addictive, really good if u want your beardie to gain a few pounds, but bad as an everyday meal. 

what you putting in there veg? mine love it when i put bright coloured fruits/veg in there veg i dont put alot in but it certainly grabs there attention, papaya is a good one,

also if you have only had your beardie a couple of days he might just be a bit stubborn and want to get used to his surroundings, hand feeding is good but dont do it too often as they wont want to hunt for there food, but its a great bonding experience. 

you'll know your beardie better then anyone else in the world over the next coming weeks and you'll be surprised of what you'll learn from him, ive been a beardie keeper for a long time now and im still learning from all the new ones that keep coming into the family.


----------

